# which printing method?



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You shouldn't post the same question over and over again.

It looks like a 4 color process screen print.


----------



## mir786 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry, But when i submit my question , the page shows me ''database error'' again and again.


----------

